# [APP] QuickSettings - Android 4.2 on [2.3+]



## mDroidd (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys!

MYDROID DEVELOPMENT presents: QuickSettings!

















*Android 4.2 QuickSettings, but better*

Download on the Play Store
Download on Dropbox

*RECENT CHANGES*

```
<br />
#v1.2.5<br />
• [PRO] Gesture launching<br />
• 1 Custom toggle available for non PRO (previous was 0)<br />
• 4.2 notification<br />
• Re-add DIM toggle<br />
• simple Toggle layout settings<br />
• Option for fullscreen<br />
• Bugfixes<br />
• Stability fixes<br />
```
All suggestions are welcome!
Please be kind, this is my second app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just curious on a developer standpoint, but couldn't figure out a way to work in a gesture to make it work similar to the real one? I can't think of an exact way offhand, but maybe something like this (http://stackoverflow...p-of-everything) and (http://developer.and...verlayView.html) to watch for the gesture and make a service running the bg.


----------



## mDroidd (Sep 11, 2012)

yarly said:


> Just curious on a developer standpoint, but couldn't figure out a way to work in a gesture to make it work similar to the real one? I can't think of an exact way offhand, but maybe something like this (http://stackoverflow...p-of-everything) and (http://developer.and...verlayView.html) to watch for the gesture and make a service running the bg.


Thanks a ton!
That last link should be really usefull, awesome!

Huge thanks! Going to implement this as soon as possible!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.2 JB


----------



## mDroidd (Sep 11, 2012)

Big update !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.2 JB


----------

